# [LFP] [Online, then Columbus OH] D&D 5e Sunday Nights



## shah_0 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey everyone, two friends and I are looking to start up a new 5E D&D game. We will be staring initially online, but will transition to in person play when we are out of the lock down (and not at risk of killing each other).

*We are looking for:*
*2 PLAYERS to join us.*

New or veteran players welcome, but non-smokers only please. We expect everyone in the group will be respectful, reliable, focused, good-humored, cooperative, and constructive, as well as try to be reasonably descriptive during play. (And we want anyone to feel able to speak up if they feel that's not the case.)

*Group type:* Long-term; Face-to-Face (when able) AND Online (when necessary)

*Location:* For Online play will be facilitated by DnDBeyond, Discord, and a Virtual Tabletop; whenever able to meet F2F, we'll host at a member's home in Dublin or Worthington.
(You will need reliable internet connection and a device with a microphone for online sessions; and ability to travel to our home(s) for F2F sessions.)

*Schedule:* Sunday nights 6:30 - approx 9:30 PM EST. We are planning for a weekly game, with the realization that life comes up and so it will hopefully not be any less than 2-3x/month.

*Experience:* Newly-formed group (1p has played before but self-describes as newish; 1p is new to DnD but has played one other RPG before; the DM has some exp with DnD5e and been GM for a different RPG online but not for DnD before.) (The current group members like role-playing out a story, creative cooperation, and exploration/discovery, but also enjoy solving mysteries and combat too.)

*Module(s): *Starting with "Lost Mine of Phandelver" mixed with "Dragon of Icespire Peak" (We are looking for other players who have not played those adventures so that we can share in the element of surprise and discovery.)
We will be starting at 1st level. We hope that this becomes a long-term campaign with new friends. The first planned adventure part will take us from 1st to around 7th level. After that we will evaluate whether we want to continue on or try something new/different.

*House-rule notes:* We plan on using Flanking rules for combat; making critical hits more reliable by just giving the max-value for the extra damage dice; adjusting health potion reliability; guaranteed minimum of average HP gain on leveling; using point-array for starting ability-scores; allowing moving any one racial ability-score bonus to another ability that doesn't have bonus; having players create starting backstory bonds/relationships between PCs.

*About the initial starting adventure:*
Our first adventure will be set in the Sword Coast region, which is a region of the North (a vast realm of free settlements amongst wilderness and adventure), near the classic city of Neverwinter. FYI: some decades ago, the volcano under Mount Hotenow erupted. Unfortunately it's dull name did not dull it's damage, and the region northeast of Neverwinter was devastated erasing many estates and towns. Now settlers have been rebuilding some of the areas.
Y'all were in Neverwinter when a prior employer/customer/patron and/or friend/acquaintance (you can figure that out when you create your backstory) Gundren Rockseeker (who is a dwarf, if you couldn't tell from his cliche name) hired you to escort a wagon to Phandalin, currently a rough-and-tumble frontier town (and a town that I will never spell nor say the same way twice).
Your character may have heard rumors of Phnadalin looking for help to deal with local thugs called the Redbrands, or of rumors of a goblin tribe defiling a local ruined castle and shrine, or even of rumors of a dragon making it's lair nearby...
While you are relatively inexperienced, you are out to ...(umm, what are your characters' personal and group goals?), and this opportunity offered by Gundren that you found out about by ...(how did you end up in this group again?) is going to give you a new chance to become something more.


----------

